# The Farmhouse project



## SeeDBee (Sep 1, 2008)

Not sure what your agenda is, but it's a beautiful house in what appears to be a picturesque location.


----------



## Makepeace (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello,
I hope you get lots more answers that are a bit more helpful than mine for this question 


Thanks
______________
beds, tables


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

Makepeace said:


> Hello,
> I hope you get lots more answers that are a bit more helpful than mine for this question
> 
> 
> ...


 
....if you're talking about the vinyl flooring question you posed when you high-jacked someone elses thread, try this. Use red rosin paper to make a template of the room. Lay the template on your new vinyl and cut away.
This section of the forum is for project pictures.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Makepeace said:


> Hello,
> I hope you get lots more answers that are a bit more helpful than mine for this question
> 
> 
> ...


What's the point of this post other then trying to advertise something?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

It seems that I posted on this thread before that 100 amps for all that isn't enough. You probably have the 100 amp box because the house started out much smaller and was added onto several times and the service wasn't updated.


----------

